# What to do with fresh strawberries? Jams, jellies, freezable ideas please.



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

So, my aunt has a TON of strawberries she wants to give us (um, 5 gallons) and I have no idea other than strawberry jam and fresh frozen.

Ideas and recipes please!

Thanks!


----------



## speairson (Jul 25, 2005)

strawberry pie and smoothies come to mind







Sorry I don't have any recipes for you though.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

strawberry icecream







:







:







:

smoothies.

Freeze some flat on cookie sheets and put in plastic bags when frozen to be used later. (oh, is that what you mean by fresh frozen?)

strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I would be making a lot of freezer jam.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Puree them with simple syrup, spoon some into a glass and fill with champagne.









Puree them and make homemade popsicles. You can layer the strawberries with orange juice for a nice twist.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

You could make a nice spinach/strawberry salad with balsamic vinegar and walnuts.









You could try some homemade strawberry yogurt.

(I'm allergic to strawberries...so eat lots for me!)


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babytime*
Puree them with simple syrup, spoon some into a glass and fill with champagne.








.

Ummm, YUM! That's sounds so wonderful this afternoon


----------



## frogguruami (Sep 21, 2004)

When strawberries are in season I buy tons and wash and cut them up. Not super small. Maybe in quarters and freeze them. Lay them out on a flat surface in the freezer, let them freeze then store in zip lock or over container. Then through out the year I use them in all kinds of things. Breads, muffins, yogurt, ice cream, cakes, jam, whatever.


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

If you are in a baking mood....these freeze well after baking:

*Sweet Berry Bread*

For 1 (8x4) loaf pan you will need:

2 cups all-purpose, unbleached flour or whole wheat (it makes it grainer, though.
1/2 tsp sea salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 cup soft butter or coconut oil
1 cup Rapadura Sugar (or regular)
1/2 tsp almond or vanilla extract
2 eggs
1 cup crushes, hulled fresh strawberries or frozen and thawed can be used.

*Directions:*

Stir together flour, salt, baking powder and soda. Set aside.
In a medium bowl, combine butter, sugar and extract. Cream until smooth. Add eggs one at a time and beat will to mix after each one. Add flour and berries, and mix until just blended.

Grease a 8x4 loaf pan. Line the bottom with a piece of waxed paper, then grease the paper.

Pour batter into pan and smooth the top with a spoon.

Bake at 325 deg F for about 50-60 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in center comes our clean.

Let bread stand in pan on a rack for 10 minutes. Turn the loaf out onto the rack and peel off the paper, turning bread right side up to let it cool completely.

When cold, you can wrap it in an airtight cover and it will keep at room temp for a day (if you can wait that long) before slicing it to eat. (It 'ages' the flavor, if you can wait.)


----------



## Ayala Eilon (Apr 8, 2006)

Eat them fresh that's the best. Freez the rest. With whipped cream and honey partially mashed is awesomd. But, make sure they are organic. The none organic are heavily spraid with toxic stuff. A small quantity here and there is onw thing, but so many, that it a problem. I would not feed my children non- organic strawberries.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Chop some into pancakes or ww waffles and freeze them.


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

If you have a dehydrator, dried strawberry slices are yum! and keep well too.


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

If you're going to make jam, go ahead and make some syrup, too. Yum for pancakes!!

Also, how bout cut up fresh, in a bowl with a sprinkle of sugar and cream (or non-dairy creamer). It's strawberry time here in SoCal and I got a half-flat of organic for $6 at the farmers market. I ate two large bowls this way yesterday. . .


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

strawberry lemonade, YUM!!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Call my daughter to come over. She ate a pint of them yesterday, and she would have eaten more if I hadn't cut her off.










Sorry







couldn't resist.....

I tried making strawberry muffins last week and it was a bust. I used a basic buttermilk muffin mix that's worked well with other berries in the past, but I guess strawberries are too wet, because the muffins were all gluey inside even though they were fully baked. Does anyone know how to resolve this?

I'm gonna try that sweet berry bread, though. That sounds yummy.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenivere*
I would be making a lot of freezer jam.









OH most definatly, but strawberry freezer jam is runny (which I love over pancakes, icecream or yogurt), if you want it to jell up more, make strawberry banana freezer jam. even a year later it'll taste like you freshly made it up, it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.

I also just make a simple dessert (the only time of year we have "desserts" frequently) of sliced strawberries, bananas a very tad bit of sugar to make a "syrup" and if the mood strikes I'll add some coconut milk, kefir or yogurt, sometimes diced apples too. Make up a big batch, it stays ok for up to a couple of days in the frig. and makes for a great sweet treat snack. Oh and we used this to pour over ds's birthday cake which made it sooooooooooooo devine.

I'd also make strawberry, frozen banana, coconut milk smoothies.

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRG now I NEEEEEEEEED to go pick strawberries!!!!!!!!


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you for all the great ideas! The bread sounds yummy and I can't wait to make it!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Strawberries are one fruit that we ALWAYS have! I would just eat them! Lemme tell ya...my dd and I can totally chow down some strawberries!


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

*xenabyte* I'm baking your Sweet Berry Bread right now, and if it tastes anything like the batter and how it smells, oh mama!!!!!!!








Thanks so much for posting that recipe.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Slice a bunch of 'em up w/a bit of sugar to make a syrup. Put that over black bean brownies. OMG, sooooooo yum!


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I know what you can do!!....

Send some to meeeeeeeee
















I love strawberries, but boy are they expensive here! I would just eat them like they are. Nothing beats fresh strawberries. But since you are so lucky and getting 5 gallons, you should definitely freeze them to save them for desserts. You can use them for smoothies too!


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicky2*
Slice a bunch of 'em up w/a bit of sugar to make a syrup. Put that over *black bean brownies*. OMG, sooooooo yum!

Recipe please??


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

Here is the black bean brownie recipe. They are yummy! I'm going to make some for Memorial day to take to the picnic that my dh wants us to go to at the firehouse (he's new and loving it, lol--it's the volunteer one). No one will guess, and I won't tell till after they eat 'em, lol!

http://www.mothering.com/sections/recipes/brownies.html


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll have to try those!


----------

